# Help Identifying Pistol Grips



## scobinford (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello,

Can someone help me identify two sets of pistol grips. The IVRYLITE set is labeled 24A - Ruger Bearcat. The White Pearl is labeled #14.

Thanks in advance, Scott


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look like (and the ID numbering system agrees) they are Jay Scott grips. They were manufactured by a division of Colt, and were a quite popular aftermarket option in the 60s and 70s, perhaps even later.

Those were probably made for the original Ruger Bearcat single-action .22 revolver, but I'm not sure if they would fit the newer version of the Bearcat made in the last decade or so (I don't know if the newer guns were faithful copies of the old ones, or just similar in appearance).


----------



## scobinford (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi DJ, Thanks for your helpful comments.


----------

